# selling art in San Miguel de Allende



## museme (Feb 9, 2011)

Do ex pat artists sell their work in the plaza in San Miguel de Allende?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

You asked this question in your other thread. It just confuses things to ask in two places and annoys other users. Which is not helpful if you want answers.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

On the plaza ?? I've not seen many street vendors at all in SMA except moving ones. Most likely have to rent a booth in the Mercado de Artisanias after you get the proper visa and permits. I believe street vendor regulations are quite strict in SMA.

In towns like Taxco I've seen ****** jewelry makers shyly throw down a blanket and spread their wares but I doubt they were legal

Sparks Mexico/San Miguel Artisan Street Market


----------



## museme (Feb 9, 2011)

*sorry*



TundraGreen said:


> You asked this question in your other thread. It just confuses things to ask in two places and annoys other users. Which is not helpful if you want answers.


I am new this so thanks for the advice


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There is basically no street art in San Miguel but there are a significant amount of galleries as well as tiendas that could be interested. I would start by branching out from the Jardin and then would visit Aurora. There is basically a gallery opening everyday and just going and talking could give you a better feel. A good source of what is happening in San Miguel is the weekly Atencion dual language paper.


----------

